# The Level of an Infantry Officer's Fitness



## CadetJ (21 Feb 2013)

So, I want to know what I am running into. I want to know just how Intense an infantry officer's physical ability really need to be?
Am I eligible?

I am 5'7. I can do almost 80-100 push-ups in one day. If its a chest workout day, I might squeeze out 30 or 40 more. I can do the same amount of sit-ups too. I workout almost 4-5 days a week. An hour or 30 minutes everyday. I also use the weight room. Last year, it was a regular trend. But now due to the teacher strike, I use the gym a bit less. I rely more on home workouts. I only did a run test once, and I  ran 2 kilometres in 12 minutes. I did walk a few times to catch my breath. I go to cadets and always am the big guy there. Cadets training barely challenges me. I get up at 6:30 in the morning. I run fast, and could even run in extreme cold. And I am always improving.

I think fast and act fast. I can defend myself if need be. I don't know how to know if I am strategic or not, but I am a student with a high 80's average. Math marks are always in the 90s. Except for cadets, I don't have any other army experience. I am always excited to join the army. I am motivated everyday, and know that's where I belong.
Do you think all this is enough for an infantry officer?


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (21 Feb 2013)

PM inbound


----------



## McG (21 Feb 2013)

CadetJ said:
			
		

> ... I  ran 2 kilometres in 12 minutes. I did walk a few times to catch my breath. ...  I run fast, and could even run in extreme cold. And I am always improving.


A 6 min km is not fast.  You will want to work on your endurance too.  You should be able to get your distance up into double digits without need for a walk break.


----------



## CadetJ (21 Feb 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> You should be able to get your distance up into double digits without need for a walk break.



What do you mean by double digits? Like 10 kms? Isn't that a lot???


----------



## McG (21 Feb 2013)

10 km is not a lot.


----------



## CadetJ (21 Feb 2013)

MCG said:
			
		

> 10 km is not a lot.


 
Wow man. That's some hardcore stuff if you say 10 km is not a lot. By the way, how much do you think I should be able to run without stopping....Like military standards(more precisely...Infantry Officer standard)


----------



## CadetJ (21 Feb 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> PM inbound


I am not really used to army slang.  :'( Might need to explain that a bit more.


----------



## Humphrey Bogart (21 Feb 2013)

CadetJ said:
			
		

> I am not really used to army sland.  :'( Might need to explain that a bit more.



haha no worries, it means Private Message (PM) coming your way so read it.


----------



## CadetJ (21 Feb 2013)

RoyalDrew said:
			
		

> haha no worries, it means Private Message (PM) coming your way so read it.



lol..Oh, that's what it means, yep. gonna read it now. Thanks man


----------



## McG (21 Feb 2013)

CadetJ said:
			
		

> Wow man. That's some hardcore stuff if you say 10 km is not a lot. By the way, how much do you think I should be able to run without stopping....Like military standards(more precisely...Infantry Officer standard)


If you need a training goal, aim for 5 km in 25 min as a comfortable run that you could repeat several times a week.  10 km should be comfortably achievable within an hour.


----------



## Infanteer (21 Feb 2013)

Says the running guy....10km sucks!


----------



## OldSolduer (21 Feb 2013)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Says the running guy....10km sucks!



It can. I have learned to enjoy a good run now that there are no 22 year old gazelles trying to turn me into a world record half marathoner......


----------



## SentryMAn (22 Feb 2013)

On my basic we did routinely runs of 5-8kms with a few in the range of 10-15kms.  

If you are planning on Inf O I would recommend upping your cardio to be able to easily run 10-15kms without being shit baked at the end.  with anything in the Military you should be above the average then below.  

Take this as it is, better to prepare now while you can and be over prepared for the physical aspect of basic then get to basic and play catch up.


----------



## dimsum (22 Feb 2013)

Infanteer said:
			
		

> Says the running guy....10km sucks!



Depending on the city and the season, running 15 or more km can be quite enjoyable, depending on who you see along the way.  I, for one, am totally stoked about being able to run my 15km loop again around Brisbane CBD and University of Queensland grounds  :nod:


----------



## Danjanou (22 Feb 2013)

Dimsum said:
			
		

> Depending on the city and the season, running 15 or more km can be quite enjoyable, depending on who you see along the way.  I, for one, am totally stoked about being able to run my 15km loop again around Brisbane CBD and University of Queensland grounds  :nod:



So I take it the running scenary at your present location is not as...ahem... suitable then?  8)


----------



## dimsum (22 Feb 2013)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> So I take it the running scenary at your present location is not as...ahem... suitable then?  8)



Oh, our rotation has some scenery (as the Brits like to mention daily about the "fit Aussie chicks"), but I don't trust the drivers around here to run outside.  Those that do are just plain crazy.


----------



## CadetJ (22 Feb 2013)

How many times do you basically workout to prepare for the course?
I workout 4-5 times a week, for 30 minutes. It might sound like too fast, but I add extra intensity. If someone knows about the Insanity by Shaun T. I try that sometimes. And it kills me. I love that. Should I add a cardio day, for just running?


----------



## ballz (22 Feb 2013)

CadetJ said:
			
		

> Except for cadets, I don't have any other army experience. I am always excited to join the army.



You will want to get out of the idea of cadets being "army" experience.


----------



## The_Falcon (23 Feb 2013)

CadetJ said:
			
		

> Wow man. That's some hardcore stuff if you say 10 km is not a lot. By the way, how much do you think I should be able to run without stopping....Like military standards(more precisely...Infantry Officer standard)



Since no one really touched on that last part of your statement.  As officer you lead from the front (semantically speaking) ergo, you should be at the front of any organized run, regardless of distance and/or pace.  Aside from the genetic freak gazelles out there, none of your subordinates should be able to blow past you.  Leadership needs to set the example. 

And I concur with Infanteers statement 10km runs suck. I did a 15km run......once.  I am a Gimli type.


----------



## AmphibousAssult (4 Mar 2013)

Being an infantry officer fitness is a job requirement, I like to think of it as three requirements:

Cardio

Strength

Suffering

The first two are pretty self explanatory, run lots, lift heavy things... very simple. Suffering is the component that relates to passing your training, some people call it mental toughness... but I like the sounds of suffering better. Infantrymen have to be able to live like a turtle, with everything they need on their backs. The BFT is 13km with some small load (like 45lbs I think? someone can correct me) Anyways this will not be sufficient to allow you to pass training. Learn to ruck with at least 60 to 70 lbs of kit, and be prepared for some marches with rucks containing 100lbs+ especially once you hit the unit. I have seen a lot of gym rats fall flat on their face without their paleo diets, protein shakes, vitamins and 8 hours rest once they start a good yomp with some serious weight. Do not neglect this mental and physical hardening of your body or you will pay for it. Focus on getting your shoulders used to bearing the weight, toughening up your feet and getting the lower back and tendons in the legs used to abuse, it'll be a life saver.


----------

